# L (Death Note) Vs. Sherlock Holmes



## matthew898 (Feb 24, 2010)

Who's deductive skills and intelligence is better?


----------



## Chsal (Feb 24, 2010)

Definitely L =O.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Feb 24, 2010)

Holmes by a league.


----------



## Tools (Feb 24, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes is a thousand times better.


----------



## Judas (Feb 24, 2010)

Holmes by miles.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Holmes, shit's elementary.


----------



## Teach (Feb 24, 2010)

Holmes is top tier.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

Holmes rapes because an animu character from a comic could never beat the same archetype from 'proper' literature.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Holmes is like a cosmic character in some fictions with his deduction and detective skills, L stands no chance.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Holmes is like a cosmic character in some fictions with his deduction and detective skills, L stands no chance.


So he wins because more people have written the character?  Got it.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 24, 2010)

holmes rapes this because he has a pipe ( A COSMIC PIPE!)


----------



## FanB0y (Feb 24, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So he wins because more people have written the character?  Got it.



Why are you acting so bitter?  If you think L wins, just say so and provide an argument.

I never really finished Death Note so my knowledge of L's deductive feats are quite limited. I only got as far as Light making Penbar's girlfriend commit suicide.  Though I wasn't really impressed with what L has show to that point.  

In the Batman vs Sherlock crossover, wasn't it stated or implied that Holmes is a better detective than even Bats?  If so, he rapes L.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So he wins because more people have written the character? Got it.


 Welcome to the world of popular characters or any western comics. Upper feats = cosmic for almost every single comic book character that is semi-popular. Same goes for ultra-popular characters like Holmes who have been written into countless fictions that give him insane upper-limit feats.


----------



## the box (Feb 24, 2010)

holmes has desentigrated iron with his brain. he wins


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 24, 2010)

Well holmes its second tier, his brother on the other hand its top tier.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 24, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> Why are you acting so bitter?  If you think L wins, just say so and provide an argument.
> 
> I never really finished Death Note so my knowledge of L's deductive feats are quite limited. I only got as far as Light making Penbar's girlfriend commit suicide.  Though I wasn't really impressed with what L has show to that point.
> 
> In the Batman vs Sherlock crossover, wasn't it stated or implied that Holmes is a better detective than even Bats?  If so, he rapes L.


L stands no chance to be honest.....

Also, finish Death Note, it was a really good thriller.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 24, 2010)

how can a kick ass Human lose to a fucking anime/manga character?


----------



## Rashou (Feb 24, 2010)

Doesn't matter- Neuro rapes them both.

In all seriousness, I think Holmes has better deductive reasoning and intelligence, mostly because we get to see _much_ more of his cases- L only had the one case with Light, but the fact that he was done in by basically a lack of information about his adversary and a highly unlikely set of events makes me think even that situation wasn't a very accurate portrayal of what he could do. But I doubt he'd have anything on Holmes anyway.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

There is no point in the argument, because there is no point in the thread.  I fully admit Holmes is superior in a battle, just look at the shit he's pulled.  Now, if we picked a single version of Holmes...then I have a reason to debate.  It's 1 prodigy vs a concept.  Yes, Holmes is a concept.  The Detective.  Complaining over the flaw of this thread is not wrong.


----------



## Monzaemon (Feb 24, 2010)

I bet 90% people who posted in this thread have never read a single Holmes novel in their life.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 24, 2010)

Monzaemon said:


> I bet 90% people who posted in this thread have never read a single Holmes novel in their life.



i have no idea who holmes even is.......just kidding i read jokes about him i have some knowledge........very very limited knowledge though


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm gonna say L just because i like him better. i am not to familiar with Holmes


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 24, 2010)

I like  him better

You know for that statement to hold value you should know of Holmes also, and no movie holmes its a horrible adaptation of the novels.


----------



## flying shadow (Feb 24, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> I like  him better
> 
> You know for that statement to hold value you should know of Holmes also, and no movie holmes its a horrible adaptation of the novels.



your right. i'l take your word that Holmes is a great detective


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> Well holmes its second tier, his brother on the other hand its top tier.



Mycroft is beyond the top tier. The dude is basically victorian shikamaru x 9000



Monzaemon said:


> I bet 90% people who posted in this thread have never read a single Holmes novel in their life.



I've read Hounds, and a few of the shorts in Memoirs, but admittedly its his non doyle feats that make him so far above L.


----------



## Takuza (Feb 24, 2010)

Monzaemon said:


> I bet 90% people who posted in this thread have never read a single Holmes novel in their life.



This. I'm in the process of reading every holmes story (50% done) and I can safely say that he has (very likely) never done anything remotely close to as impressive as L did. Or atleast not with Doyle writing.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 24, 2010)

Takuza said:


> This. I'm in the process of reading every holmes story (50% done) and I can safely say that he has (very likely) never done anything remotely close to as impressive as L did. Or atleast not with Doyle writing.



in the end he do somethings that to me put him in the same level as L


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 24, 2010)

Sherlock rapes for days. 

When L gets a pipe and a trench coat, call me than.


----------



## Takuza (Feb 24, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> in the end he do somethings that to me put him in the same level as L



Oh, I haven't quite gotten there yet. I suppose I spoke too soon


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 24, 2010)

flying shadow said:


> I'm gonna say L just because i like him better. i am not to familiar with Holmes



GTFO and go blow flutes


----------



## silly (Apr 5, 2010)

I would say they are quite equal by their abilities, but if there was an anime about Holmes, it would definitely make him more popular and loved character.

From what we know, their deductive skills should be around same level. We don't know much about L's overall knowledge  (well I assume its great enough). But certainly we can tell that Sherlocks observation skills are better and his presence at places of crimes makes him more experienced as well. 
L is known to be a detective known by whole world and took cases by from all around the world, but Sherlocks action is mostly in London (iirc), place which he know pretty damn good.

Its hard to judge who's better of them, the strongest factor here would be character preference and stereotype.


----------



## Nimademe (Apr 5, 2010)

Professor Moriarty solos.


----------



## Judas (Apr 5, 2010)

Monzaemon said:


> I bet 90% people who posted in this thread have never read a single Holmes novel in their life.



I've read all of the Adventures/Memoirs/Return of Sherlock Holmes. Quite frankly it's his comic book feats that put him so far above L.


----------



## Takuza (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got done reading every Sherlock Holmes book by Doyle a few weeks ago, and Holmes has nothing on L. Anyone who says otherwise (based on the Doyle feats) has clearly either never read Holmes or Deathnote.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 5, 2010)

silly said:


> I would say they are quite equal by their abilities, but if there was an anime about Holmes, it would definitely make him more popular and loved character.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have read all of the orignal Holmes stories. If we are using only the orginal character, L is the superior. Holmes is more or less "believable", while L as smeone else said only lost due to a lack of information, and his opponent was on of the smartest men in his world armed with supernatural allies and powers, who could kill anyone from anywhere on Earth. That he actually found and nearly beat him _anyway_- and that said-advesary had to orchestate a convoluted plan which included erasing his own memory speaks a lot about L's skill.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 5, 2010)

From what I know, Holmes from Doyle would be beated by L, if it is movie Holmes he gets rapestomped by L, but if it is Holmes, the whole concept which includes the Holmes that supossedly surpassed Batman then he rapestomps L


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 5, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Mycroft is beyond the top tier. The dude is basically victorian shikamaru x 9000



You mean shikamaru x OVER NINE THOUSAND!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 5, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> You mean shikamaru x OVER NINE THOUSAND!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## darkangelcel (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow cool one!

Ehm I say L but only because he has way much more technology than Holmes. Besides L would do everything to win, step on others, lie and even kill, Holmes would never lower himself to that.

I support Holmes though!


----------



## TheGrizzly (Aug 19, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes. Definetly.(Yes, I have read the novels )


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 19, 2011)

Mah boy, Sherlock Holmes


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 19, 2011)

Necro but then again it has Holmes in it so automatic win. Regarding Sherlock Holmes what other stories is he in besides the ones written by Doyle? I have read all his stories and am planning to read the new Sherlock Holmes story written by Anthony Horowitz when it comes out.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 19, 2011)

what do you mean doyle feats lose? I have read all of deathnote and some of doyle and certainly say holmes. holmes can tell a shitload about anyone by just looking at them. in a fight also holmes he would dismantle L, but thats neither here nor there cuz thats not what OP asked for.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 19, 2011)

L is a genius but sherlock holmes.... I dont know...

L was from an other world as well and i LOVE both...I say,tie


----------



## Takuza (Aug 19, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> what do you mean doyle feats lose? I have read all of deathnote and some of doyle and certainly say holmes. holmes can tell a shitload about anyone by just looking at them. in a fight also holmes he would dismantle L, but thats neither here nor there cuz thats not what OP asked for.



Doyle's feats "lose" simply because Holmes, for all his other feats, never solved a case even approaching on as difficult as the Kira case. And, quite frankly, never would have, seeing as how he would *never* have accepted a super natural explanation. As such, I'm inclined to give this to the man who solved the case that was so hard it literaly can't actually happen.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 19, 2011)

oh........well fine then


----------

